# [gelöst] Umts einwahl mit Huawai220

## R.A.P.S

Moin bin gerade dabei meinem gentoo laptop beizubringen sich mit wvdial eunzuwählen

das ganze klappt auch ganz gut aber ich kann nach der einwahl nichts pingen/surfen ich poste hier mal meine wvdial.conf

```

[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init3 = AT+CPIN=1234

[Dialer fonic]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP","pinternet.interkomm.de","",0,0

Baud = 460800

Username=fonic

Password=fonic

Dial Command = ATDT

Carrier Check = No

Phone = *99#

Stupid Mode = 1

```

in der console bekomme ich folgendes:

```

localhost ~ # wvdial fonic

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP","pinternet.interkomm.de","",0,0

AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP","pinternet.interkomm.de","",0,0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sat Jul 18 14:30:54 2009

--> Pid of pppd: 5168

--> Using interface ppp0

--> local  IP address 10.39.247.213

--> remote IP address 10.64.64.64

--> primary   DNS address 193.189.244.205

--> secondary DNS address 193.189.244.197

```

damit steht die verbindung (denke ich)

und beim auflegen

```

^CCaught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully...

--> Terminating on signal 15

--> Connect time 0.9 minutes.

--> Disconnecting at Sat Jul 18 14:31:51 2009

localhost ~ #

```

Ich denke das noch irgendwo ein eintrag fehlt der dan die neue verbung als default route übernommen wird.Last edited by R.A.P.S on Sat Jul 18, 2009 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neonknight

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke das noch irgendwo ein eintrag fehlt der dan die neue verbung als default route übernommen wird.

 

Was ist eine "verbung"? Eine mittels Werbung finanzierte Verbindung? *scnr*

Die Übernahme der Route macht eigentlich der Eintrag

Stupid Mode = yes

Du hast 

Stupid Mode = 1

ich weiss nicht, ob 1 und yes gleich interpretiert werden.

----------

## R.A.P.S

ja sry es sollte verbindung heisen ...

so mit dem eintrag

Stupid Mode = yes 

geht es nun

bin dem howto hier gefolgt

http://www.kde4.de/?p=635

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Mit KPPP läuft hier das Huawei ohne Probleme und umtsmon ist auch einen Versuch wert, wenn man nicht mit wvdial arbeiten will.

mfg

Schorchgrinder

----------

